# Trek 1400 vs fuji team carbon



## craigd

Guys sorry about the post im sure you get this stuff all the time, I currently have a giant crx 2 fbr which has covered around 11,000km since late may last year so its taking a fiar bashing, im now looking for a weekend roadie, 

I'm considering the trek 1400 which seem like a good buy at a$1800 but there is also a fuji 2007 team carbon available for a$2200 on sale from a$2700. We dont have much experience of fuji's here but i know you guys have had them for a while so can you offer me any advice on these 2 bies


----------



## OneGear

you're gonna need to provide some specs Craig, we don't know these models off the top of our heads.


----------



## craigd

Trek 
<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="96%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>*PRODUCT MODEL YEAR*: 2007
*PRODUCT OPTIONS*: 43cm Double, 50cm Double, 63cm Double, 60cm Double, 58cm Double, 56cm Double, 54cm Double, 52cm Double, 43cm Triple, 50cm Triple, 52cm Triple, 54cm Triple, 56cm Triple, 58cm Triple, 60cm Triple, 63cm Triple
*Style*: A high specification race ready bike. Complete with Carbon Bontrager accessories and a Shimano 105 groupset, this is an amazing buy for under £900.
*Frame*: Alpha SLR Aluminium
*Forks*: Bontrager Carbon
*Rear Derailleur*: Shimano 105
*Front Derailleur*: Shimano 105
*Shifters*: Shimano 105 STI Levers
*Chainset*: 105 53/39 or 105 52/42/30
*Bottom Bracket*: Shimano 105
*Chain*: Shimano 105
*Headset*: Cane Creek Internal
*Stem*: Bontrager Select
*Handlebars*: Bontrager Select
*Front Brake*: Shimano 105
*Rear Brake*: Shimano 105
*Rims*: Bontrager Select
*Front Hub*: Bontrager Select
*Rear Hub*: Bontrager Select
*Tyres*: Bontrager RaceLite 700x23c
*Seatpost*: Bontrager Carbon
*Grips*: Bontrager Bartape
*Miscellaneous*: Colour - Pearl White/Baja Blue ​</TD><TD vAlign=top width="60%" colSpan=3>
 <FORM id=buyit name=buyit action=/products.php?plid=m1b0s6p966 method=post><INPUT id=cartAddItem type=hidden value=966 name=cartAddItem> <SELECT size=1 name=cartAddVariant> <OPTION value=0 selected>--SELECT OPTION--</OPTION> <OPTION value=2374>43cm Double</OPTION> <OPTION value=2375>50cm Double</OPTION> <OPTION value=2416>52cm Double</OPTION> <OPTION value=2417>54cm Double</OPTION> <OPTION value=2418>56cm Double</OPTION> <OPTION value=2419>58cm Double</OPTION> <OPTION value=2420>60cm Double</OPTION> <OPTION value=2421>63cm Double</OPTION> <OPTION value=2446>43cm Triple</OPTION> <OPTION value=2447>50cm Triple</OPTION> <OPTION value=2448>52cm Triple</OPTION> <OPTION value=2449>54cm Triple</OPTION> <OPTION value=2450>56cm Triple</OPTION> <OPTION value=2451>58cm Triple</OPTION> <OPTION value=2452>60cm Triple</OPTION> <OPTION value=2453>63cm Triple</OPTION></SELECT>
<SELECT id=cartAddQty name=cartAddQty> <OPTION value=0>0</OPTION> <OPTION value=1 selected>1</OPTION> <OPTION value=2>2</OPTION> <OPTION value=3>3</OPTION> <OPTION value=4>4</OPTION> <OPTION value=5>5</OPTION></SELECT> <INPUT id=submit type=submit value="Add to Basket" name=submit></FORM>​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Fuji 

I dont have all the specs but

front derailler 105
rear ultegra
wheels shimano 500
cranks fsa gossamer mega exo 
carbon frame


sorry but thats all i can find


----------



## supermex

I have a 2006 Fuji Team Carbon and I love it. It is a size 61 and it weighs 19lbs. I paid 1500.00, so it seems as I got a deal. if you don't have your heart set on a carbon frame the Trek seems like a good deal. Good Luck


----------

